# Sugar Daddy Question Datsun



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Does Anybody have Sugar Daddy Datsun? I know there are at least 2 different shades. I'm wondering if either is a match for the peace tank...










I have a piece of a peace tank, but I don't have a sugar daddy. I want to approximate the color.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Anybody ?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Neither color are a match to the pTank.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Anything else close???


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

*510*

I think both the shades of green had a bit of metallic in the plastic,so no aurora slot car would have the same plastic but there may be some aurora model kits that might be close.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yuppers! 

It's sparkly.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I just don't get the reason for such a yucky color... My grandmother's kitchen appliances were a better shade of avocado...


----------

